# Novels and short stories around opera



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Just read last night a new self-published novel involving opera. I found it interesting and a fairly quick read at 20 chapters. Check it out:
Accelerando

What novels or short stories have you come across that have revolved around the art of opera?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't recall the name of the author, but there's a recent novel called "Butterfly's Child" which sounds really interesting . It deals with what happens to the son of Pinkerton and Butterly after his mother commits Seppuku .
Pinkerton takes him home to live with is family on a farm in the midwest and has remarried .
The results are tragic ; the biracial youth is rejected in general and has a very difficult time adjiusting to life in America .


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

superhorn said:


> I can't recall the name of the author, but there's a recent novel called "Butterfly's Child" which sounds really interesting . It deals with what happens to the son of Pinkerton and Butterly after his mother commits Seppuku .
> Pinkerton takes him home to live with is family on a farm in the midwest and has remarried .
> The results are tragic ; the biracial youth is rejected in general and has a very difficult time adjiusting to life in America .


Wow! Thanks! I found a used hardcover edition of that novel for $0.13 on Amazon and just bought it


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Gaston Leroux's "Phantom of the Opera", which was the basis of the film and the musical of the same name.

I dream of writing one myself some day, a sort of espionage/political/military thriller, not exactly centered around opera, but there will be a _Goetterdaemmerung_ there, both an operatic and a real one.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I dream of writing one myself some day, a sort of espionage/political/military thriller, not exactly centered around opera, but there will be a _Goetterdaemmerung_ there, both an operatic and a real one.


Not an espionage/political/military thriller, but check this one out: Alberich and Friends


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

The Song of the Lark by Willa Cather, supposedly about the opera singer Olive Fremstad
A Cadenza for Caruso by Barbara Paul (tenor Enrico Caruso and his colleague soprano Geraldine Farrar are the detectives) Ms. Paul wrote one other book featuring Caruso and Farrar, but I can't recall the title right now


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Vissi d'arte by Joanna Stephen-Ward

A story about student opera singers


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

rborganist said:


> The Song of the Lark by Willa Cather...


Also, Cather's short story "Paul's Case."


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, not a novel nor a short story but a philososophical treatise: 'Either / Or' by Søren Aabye Kierkegaard. It reads however as a novel full of suspense. Kierkegaard investigates Don Giovanni and lays out a way of thinking that is nowadays described as 'existentialism'. But for me the sheer beauty of his writings is the key: no philosopher has been able to translate Mozart's masterpiece so devastatingly.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Juan in Hankey, PA is good fun.










The author asked readers to submit their photos of where Don Juan had got to & mine is the one with the timbered house in the background.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

One of Donna Leon's early Guido Brunetti mysteries, _Death at La Fenice_, involves the world of opera.


----------



## Pamina (Sep 5, 2012)

"Bel canto" by Ann Pachett


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Beverle Graves Myers has a Baroque mystery series set in 18th century Venice, with the castrato Tito Amato as the protagonist.


----------

